# General Working Visa



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,

I have been needing to change my visa for a while now to a General working visa, however i cannot find any firm that will help me under R15,000. This seems crazy to me since new legislation i now have to go there and submit myself!

Does any one know of a cheaper place to help?

(I'm a little scared of doing it myself as I would be ruined if it was rejected! Thanks )


K


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I have sent you a private message.

The fact remains that immigration and visa companies do a lot of work for the General Work Visa as it now entails first getting approval from the Department of Labour.


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

*waiver on dpt of labour requirement*



LegalMan said:


> I have sent you a private message.
> 
> The fact remains that immigration and visa companies do a lot of work for the General Work Visa as it now entails first getting approval from the Department of Labour.


But how easy is it to get this requirement waivered as i was thinking to try it with my company as well. And the issue is that i only have 20 days left in SA. and I have a booking for vfs on the 13, how long does it take to process this?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

backlight said:


> But how easy is it to get this requirement waivered as i was thinking to try it with my company as well. And the issue is that i only have 20 days left in SA. and I have a booking for vfs on the 13, how long does it take to process this?


It takes a long time (1-2 months) and there is no way for you to have it waived (I've seen it extremely rarely and only for companies where the state is involved).

You will have to leave the country and re-enter to collect if your outcome is successful.


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It takes a long time (1-2 months) and there is no way for you to have it waived (I've seen it extremely rarely and only for companies where the state is involved).
> 
> You will have to leave the country and re-enter to collect if your outcome is successful.


What do you mean? can't I have it posted to me by the company or will the outcome have to be collected by myself at VFS?


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It takes a long time (1-2 months) and there is no way for you to have it waived (I've seen it extremely rarely and only for companies where the state is involved).
> 
> You will have to leave the country and re-enter to collect if your outcome is successful.


Hi Legaman, 

I would like to know if somebody can collect waiver outcome at VFS on somebody else's behalf if the person is not in the country. Please let me know...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You simply need the main applicant's passport, a letter of authorisation from them and verification of submission.


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> You simply need the main applicant's passport, a letter of authorisation from them and verification of submission.


So it means I will have to take the risk of posting my passport back to SA when i get in my home country and get my passport and letter posted back to me?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes. You should pick up the result in person.


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Yes. You should pick up the result in person.


But how do I go about doing this if my visas expired already as i told you. I will log in the waiver application next week and my current visas will expire the following week. Will I have to apply for a visitor's visas to come fetch the outcome, then fly back?

Please advice on a better way of doing this....:noidea:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

backlight said:


> Will I have to apply for a visitor's visas to come fetch the outcome, then fly back?


Yes.


----------

